# divx, 1080p, 720p zacina..

## mILQFXP

Witam,

Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

4GB pamieci cl2

na xv xv11 gl gl2 przycina czesto divixy przy odtwarzaniu jak i 720p czy 1080p 

to samo mialem na ubuntu.. na gentoo nieco lepiej to chodzi chociaz i tak nie ma rewelacji..

filmy sie lekko tna i obraz daje wrazenie sie wolno odswiezac..

grafika jest en9600gts..

przeszukalem juz chyba wszystkie mozliwe fora i nic nie pomoglo  :Sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

masz w kernelu CONFIG_NO_HZ? Jaki CONFIG_HZ masz tez ustawiony? Jaki xorg i drivery w jakiej wersji? Wystaw Xorg.0.log gdzies. No i uzywasz mplayera czy innego playera?

----------

## mILQFXP

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.2

Release Date: 2009-7-7

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux droops 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sat Jul 18 10:59:51 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 18 July 2009  01:16:19PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul 25 09:44:49 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0610:1043:828c nVidia Corporation GeForce 9600 GSO rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ac00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.60  Mon May 11 15:53:29 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.60  Mon May 11 15:33:16 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9600 GSO (G92) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 393216 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.3b.00.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9600 GSO at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0):     SAMSUNG (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): SAMSUNG (DFP-1): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): SAMSUNG (DFP-1): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 88); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Mouse0: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Mouse0: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

```
#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y
```

sterowniki grafiki sa w v. 180

uzywam mplayera, sprawdzalem w smplayerze ale to chyba idzie po bibliotekach mplayera..

xine totem tez sprawdzany  :Wink:  od kilku miesiecy z tym walcze ale jakos braklo mi juz zapalu.. nic poradzic nie moge (wczesniej na ubuntu....)

ha.. i jeszcze jedna zagadka.. komus udalo sie zrobic na konsoli z grafika nv rozdzielczosc 1680x1050 ?? 

w wiki gentoo pisza ze nie da rady odpalic sterownikow nv, koniecznoscia jest uzywanie vesy ...

z tym to juz od wsze czasow kombinuje.. udalo mi sie max zrobic 1440  :Sad: Last edited by mILQFXP on Sat Jul 25, 2009 8:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Wylacz config_no_hz, ustaw config_hz na 300Hz albo uzyj Mojej latki wyciagnietej z zen-sources i daj 432Hz, w menuconfig zwie sie to Timer Freq.

Wrzuc tez w ~/.mplayer/config albo ~/.mplayer/mplayer.conf, albo /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf -- nie pamietam, u mnie ~/.mplayer/config to link do ~/.mplayer/mplayer.conf:

```
cache=131072

cache-min = 20.0

cache-seek-min = 50
```

Wrzuci to 128M filmu w ram -- filmy moga startowac do kilku sekund ale u mnie to zalatwilo problem ze skakaniem czasem filmow w h264 720p, z ogladaniem filmow na dvd gdy naped nie wyrabia itp.

----------

## mILQFXP

zmienilem config_hz na 300, dodalem do configu mplayera. dalej to samo, 1080p dalej sie tnie  :Sad:  latki nie wrzucalem

----------

## SlashBeast

o 1080p bez VDAPU nie masz co myslec nawet. po wylaczeniu no_hz i przebudowaniu jajka z divixami i 720p jest lepiej?

----------

## mILQFXP

720p wydaje sie poprawic. da sie cos z 1080 zrobic ?

----------

## SlashBeast

masz karte nvidia, pogoogluj za VDAPU - taki ficzer ktory meczy karte graficzna odtwarzaniem filmow zamiast procesor.

----------

## timor

Co prawda mam ATI... ale u mnie na lagi musiałem trochę z opcjami Video w mplayerze pokombinować. W tej chwili korzystam z gl i mam włączone double buffering (bez tego mam artefakty). Bardzo problematyczny u mnie okazał się direct rendering. Musiałem też wyłączyć postprocessing, również cachowanie mam wyłączone. Wszystkie filmy HD (full, nie full) śmigają.

----------

## ch4os

Wtrace sie  :Wink:  1080p na takim procesorze to pikus (czy pod w7, xp, gen2, sprawdzone na 5200+)

----------

## SlashBeast

 *ch4os wrote:*   

> Wtrace sie  1080p na takim procesorze to pikus (czy pod w7, xp, gen2, sprawdzone na 5200+)

  Wiele zalezy od samego 1080p, jakie filtry, ile bitrate - dobrego ripa z BluRay taki procesor nie da rady bez wsparcia.

----------

## loki29

Timor, a jakiego używasz sterownika, i jaką masz grafike?

Mi np. odtwarzanie divx w full hd bez problemu działa, ale h264 zacina nawet jak ma mniejszy bitrate niż ten divx co chodzi płynnie

----------

## timor

Sorry, jakoś przegapiłem tą odpowiedź.

Mam Radka 4850 + CPU Intel Q6600@3GHz (ale procek nie jest bardzo obciążony - max do 50% na jednym rdzeniu, standardowo ok 20%).

Ze sterowników (tych w mplayerze - jako moduł mam fglrx'a) preferuję gl (bo się fajnie napisy wyświetlają pod filmem), równie dobry jest x11 (gdyby nie napisy). xv ma u mnie trochę śmieszne kolory - czarny -> szary itp - jakościowo wypada najsłabiej. Pomiędzy tymi trzema nie widzę dużych różnic w wydajności.

----------

## realkrzysiek

Nie jestem nie wiem jakim specjalistą, choć łatki i konfiguracje jądra o których SlashBeast wspominał mam zastosowane, nie ze względu na filmy lecz raczej dlatetgo, że inaczej nie chciał mi procesor przełączać automatycznie się na pół gwizdka. 

Procesor ów jest dość leciwy, bo 4200+ X2 w starszej architekturze i jakaś kiepska karta nv 7200 na której niestety nie mogę uruchomić VDPAU, ponieważ nie ma takiego wsparcia (no cóż, skoro nie jestem graczem wydawało mi się, że lepsza karta to przesada).

Mplayer na moim systemie (x64) komputerze zacina 1080p, ale wyłącznie gdy film jest zakodowany na x264 przy innych kodekach żeby nie wiem, co się działo działa płynnie.

Za to odtwarzacz na silniku Gstreamer (np. Totem) lub Xine działa dość płynnie, może nie trafiłem tak wymagających obrazów z jakimiś filtrami.

Wesprzeć również nie dam rady w żaden sposób, bo chyba jest zależne to od konfiguracji jądra, jak również całego systemu i w znaczący sposób od bałaganu.

----------

## timor

A jak masz skompilowanego mplayera?

----------

## realkrzysiek

 *timor wrote:*   

> A jak masz skompilowanego mplayera?

 

Chciałem tylko zaznaczyć, iż komputer nie najwyższych już lotów całkiem nieźle sobie radzi z filmami o dużej rozdzielczości, więc jeżeli one nie działają na sprzęcie o wiele lepszym znaczy, że prawdopodobnie coś szwankuje. Prozaiczną przyczyną może być np. podkręcanie procesora, które wbrew pozorom powinno przyśpieszyć system, ale w przypadku filmów może być problem niewyrabiania się niektórych elementów sprzętu i związanych z tym opóźnień. Uszkodzona pamięć, dysk twardy, nawet walnięty chipset na płycie głównej, które mimo testów są sprawne, ale nie wyrabiają przy dużym obciążeniu (osobiście posiadam moduł pamięci, który hm jest ok i stary dysk na którym nie badów, za to wydajność tych elementów jest tragiczna sprzęt ten leży oczywiście pod szafą)

Nie korzystam z Mplayera razem z KDE od dłuższego, więc nie zwracam szczególnej uwagi na jego konfigurację (standard), choć wiem, iż możliwości tego programu są ogromne.

----------

